# Ban the MO site...



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

You know, I understand the MO site is interesting sometimes, and I remember trying to post replies, and opinions, etc. and my posts never making the cut. Also, I asked someone that I met on MO to please give me their email address so I could talk to them about their breeder when I was searching for one. Jay banned her, and I had to email him and tell him that I never got her information and to please lift her ban. Her ban was taken off...I was new to the forum and didn't know the rules.

Now having said that...I do not understand why some people are still supporting the website. The site even says, "The leader in Maltese discussion". This disgusts me. The more you go there, the more hits he gets, and the more popular he thinks his stinkin' site is. I am sure he has a counter as to how many people visit his site. And I figure why am I going to support the site that doesn't give freedom of speech? That makes me upset, and makes me feel bad about myself? Why give him power over me? That's what he is doing. Like he is some freakin' king and everyone is at his beckon call. 

Although I was banned, I wouldn't go back there. I am not bitter anymore, and yes, one person can make a world of difference. If one of you chose not to go there, there is one less hit...then he starts crapping bricks because his site sucks...

We are adults and some of you are allowing him to make you mad, frustrated, sad, angry, depressed, etc...







WHY?

And I know some of you want to try to protect people over there...why? People will get tired like we did, and this site will have one more member...that's how I found this site, just like many of you. Let his site go down the drain. I found this site because, before I got banned, I was tired of the dictatorship...and I still am. I can always go onto another computer with a different IP address and go to the site. But I am a free human being with rights, and I refuse to have that son of a b**** have any control over what I say or feel or do with my life.

In my opinion, why don't you just BAN the site like he has banned many of us, and lets try to make this site the LEADER in Maltese discussion. Lets focus our energy on something positive, and support the site that has been good to us and allows us the right to speak our mind, email and contact each other, doesn't put us down if we have opinions, doesn't make us pay to view the gallery, gives us an opportunity to be friends and plan holiday gift exchanges and celebrate our dog's birthdays (thanks Joe!).

Ok, I think I am done venting now. Don't hurt me...


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Totally agree!

I join the boycott! I promise to never step foot in MO again!

Your speech was perfect and made sense, I wish we could just get one last post in saying "THE NEW LEADER OF MALTESE FORUMS: SPOILED MALTESE" (even the name is nicer!) but I know Jay would SURELY not let that one get through!


I hope more people read this and join in the exclusion of a terrible site!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

hmm, that sounds like a survey/contest...coming up w/ a new banner for this site!

Spoiled Maltese...a FRIENDLY forum where you can share it all!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm with you. I will not go to MO anymore. It just aggravates me to read some of the 'snobby posts' that are written to the innocent new posters. 

And to Brit's mom: You better believe it...Jay would never let anything on his precious site that competes with MO....ha ha ha

Time will tell the tale. This site will only continue to grow when the word gets around about what a GREAT SITE







it is.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, here I am! Jumping on the "Ban the MO" bandwagon...
although it looks as if I have been banned from there this weekend anyway! 
Oh well...it was bound to happen sooner or later. I didn't pay over 1000.00 for my maltese, and I refused to be ugly to people..I stood up for the little people.
Maybe they didn't like my "stories" that sometimes get long-winded. 
Thanks to all of you here that read them anyway...LOL.

What a great idea Elegant. Never thought about it until you said it like that...but it made alot of sense!!!
Going to delete it off my list now!!!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I was also thinking of asking...what is so good over there that you don't get here...and how can we make it happen here? 

It was hard at first for me not to support that site, even if I wasn't posting. I can't remember what I liked anout it since I haven't been there in months.

I just feel like...to better your life, you don't want to make yourself upset, and it appears that the site does just that in several ways...just don't go, right?

~Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Sep 6 2004, 12:55 AM
> *I was also thinking of asking...what is so good over there that you don't get here...and how can we make it happen here?
> 
> It was hard at first for me not to support that site, even if I wasn't posting.  I can't remember what I liked anout it since I haven't been there in months.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


-_- Well, I got hooked on that site when I was researching the breed...before I knew this site existed. There really was tons of valuable information on there. I learned much of what to look for in a breeder...I never knew about puppy mills and pet store puppies etc....I knew so much about the breed when I went out looking for a breeder and pup-that I felt like I had an upper hand as a buyer. Many breeders that I talked to were impressed with my knowledge and questions, especially when they found out that I had never had a maltese-or really an inside/toy dog before.

So...then as I started feeling the bad vibes over there...







I guess I was still hooked on the info, I continued to learn new tips etc...and then I wanted to help out the "little people" without giving them judgement. I just felt so sorry for the newbies that got blasted for unknowingly posting something that was going to bristle the hair on the "know-it-alls". <_< This site was so much nicer and friendlier...caring...etc. I guess I stayed over there the last month or so just to see what was going to happen next....LOL....for the entertainment value I guess??...Sounds pretty stupid now....







but, oh well. Live and learn.

 This site makes my day. I wish we all lived closer so we could have a meet up or something. I think that would be SO fun. But we have found out that we are all quite spread out across the US...and one poster is from over the vast ocean...hard to meet up with him. I just feel as though we have some sort of a "bond" over here, even though we only know each other through the forum and our dogs. Mushy huh? LOL I'm a Sap! h34r:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll jump on that ban bandwagon! I do wish I could manage to slip one post through about this site but that will probably NEVER happen.. and anyways, not sure we want to get the attention of some of their more rude posters over there that will come over here to troll just to show their allegiance to Jay. <_< 

But count me in on the ban.. I'm deleting it off my favorites as I type


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i think its more friendly here coz we can see A LOT of photos of the babies than the MO site..here in spoiledmaltese we can post the babies webpages and get more info about them and visit their page, and also have neat avatars with lots of photos of them..

but not "over there" cant believe we cant even make friends there


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Sep 6 2004, 12:55 PM
> *i think its more friendly here coz we can see A LOT of photos of the babies than the MO site..here in spoiledmaltese we can post the babies webpages and get more info about them and visit their page, and also have neat avatars with lots of photos of them..
> 
> but not "over there" cant believe we cant even make friends there
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I totally agree. This site promotes comradorie between the posters instead of JUST topics and info. We share info because we truly care about bettering the lives of all of our babies whether they are maltese or not. We can talk about things that are off topic, we can share brands and pics and websites! It is TOTALLY better over here, and now Im mad that I ever visited MO.... it was a pointless waste of time when only 2% of my posts ever see the light of the monitor.

TLUNN!!! You are TOTALLY not a sap! I feel the same way! It would be so great for all of our babies, little or big, all white or lemony, purebred or mixed, $1,800 or $400 to meet up and play and have fun!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

all i can say is its all about the Maltese and the people they own here


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I agree...









~Elegant h34r:


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Elegant,

Good for you! An Official BANDWAGON from which to ban MO.....I did the same thing you did; banned Jay's site before he could ban me. And he did ban me, in absentia, because when I went back to lurk several months after I banned him, I found myself Restricted and Banned.









I've not been back since. That one time was more than enough and I refuse to support the site in any way, shape or form. Jay can kiss my assets! :wacko:


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

I am a new member to the Spoiled Maltese forum and I came here looking for more .... friendly advice. I am new to the world of Maltese (I am currently looking for the right breeder) and the posts I made at the MO site were met with harsh harsh criticism and judgement. Thank goodness I found this site! ^_^ -Amelia


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm in! Who needs them when we have spoiled maltese!? Their ignorant behinds need to UNDERSTAND that forums like this is made to HELP and EDUCATE others! Not EVERYONE comes on knowing everything about Maltese! What's the point of having a site if everyone knows everything already?!?! 

Do you guys remember highschool? Where there's always this click that finds something bad about everyone to talk about? It's like they're trying SO hard to make someone look stupid just so they can feel better/superior with themselves. That's like their hobby to talk crap about others! If you come on a MALTESE sight just looking for someone to slam, I have to say it...you're just a loser. They need to grow up and learn that BEING COCKY ISNT COOL!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm in. I haven't been there for quite a while. I got sick of hearing all the rude comments and decided this site is plenty for me as far as needing info. (Not to mention the friendly atmosphere  ) I agree with u ButtercloudandNoriko, there is a large group of them over there that act as though they are the top dogs in a highschool. It's definantely a powertrip for a few of them. I thought another mature thing they have done was when they joined this site and bad mouthed Joe and others. <_<


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im in!!


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm in too  I havent been at MO in a while. I dont see nothing interesting anymore is the same ol....


Oh and Welcome to the site Amelia


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

[ Post is awaiting approval ]


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Just kidding...isn't it nice to be rid of those messages!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Holy smokes I scrolled down too ...a bit confused....but I AM blonde soooo...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That was good BrittLot


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Brittany that was TOO FUNNY! I was laughing out loud totally at that... so funny!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@Sep 8 2004, 06:07 PM
> * Just kidding...isn't it nice to be rid of those messages!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








i was thinking there must be a glitch in the system


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

OMG Brittany Lot when I saw that I couldn't believe it....LOL< LOL< LOL!!!

I am very thankeful for Joe and all the people here. I haven't been to MO in months... not since they went down and my user name needed to be re-issued. I did not get banned from the site, but before I found spoiledmaltese I would often would read posts for information my own posts were seldmon seen or answered. Like others have said the site has a wealth of information, but I don't need them... I can do the research myself and come here for a great community with one wonderful thing in common... MALTESE!

Judi


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LoL! Very very funny BrittLot!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 8 2004, 09:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i was thinking there must be a glitch in the system








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8682
[/B][/QUOTE]


HAHA Brit...You even confused the OWNER of spoiled maltese! TOO FUNNY!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hahahaha i was wondering what all the laughing was about and i scrolled up and i was like .. huh?
that was so funny!!









i found jong-ee's sister at the MO site, that was really nice, i saw a pic of her on her profile and they look exactly the same, and it seems like they are twins coz they have a lot in common, i wish she could come over to spoiled maltese too but i have no information about her..


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Brittany Lot...that was classic... WELL DONE! :lol: 

~Elegant


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Brit Lot that was so funny. I was scrolling through and passed it by and paused like did I just see that









I haven't been over to MO in over 2 weeks and do not miss it at all.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

I, too, am laughing. Though, I must admit, my heart skipped a beat when I saw the post. Geez, I am so blonde....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, i was thinking "what the heck???" that was hilarious!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

So funny. When I saw that my heart missed a beat. 

Count me in too. I much prefer this site. I figure that Joe can run his site anyway he sees fit, but I to was getting very tried of some people over there who seemed to be the only ones who could get posted and let's not even start about their nasty attitudes!


----------



## malteselover (Sep 11, 2004)

I must relpy to this topic. I have had Maltese for 20 years. Out of that time, 18 of those years both my husband and myself worked. We have had older Maltese until March when we decided to get 2 puppies. Since we had not had puppies for 11 years, I got on the net to find a forum and of course found MO. As I started reading some of the replies to the posts I was absolutely astonished at the attitudes of some of the people. The ones that really got me were the ones that were so against anyone getting a Maltese that worked. By gosh, I would have missed out on Shadow, Tiki, Angel, Cotton, Bear, Sugar, and Bunny. I can't imagine these sweet "kids" of mine that have left my world (except for Bunny) not being in my life. The more I got on this site, the madder I'd get. Then about a month ago a new poster stated why the "post waiting for approval" - she couldn't understand all of the "protection." Well, I was waiting for a reply because I thought this was going totally overboard. By gosh, other sites I'm on that can get heated don't even do that. It's just a Maltese site. Jay blasted the poster. He stated it was his site and he could do whatever he wanted. If she didn't like, go somewhere else! Now, obviously, there was a better way to answer the questions. Not only that but he doesn't even abide by his own "user agreement." I found this so harsh that I realized this site wasn't for me. I honestly thought I was the only one that thought MO was harsh, rude, and down right nasty. I'm glad I'm not alone and happy I have found this site.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ya know what? I don't guess I was banned after all. I got a topic reply notice this weekend, and when I checked, this time I could get in. Either my ban was lifted, or it was a quirk. But, I didn't stay anyway....who needs them!?


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm in for sure. I was new and on my first post I had the link of my babies and he replied with a nasty comment. Give me a break...I was new. I then found this site and I'm so glad. You can really get good advice here. 

I did send MO a pretty interesting message after I was banned. He's so nasty that I will never go there again. I'm glad we're all in the bandwagon!!!!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Britt PLEASE don't do that again

I for real thought I was back on MO and i had an anxiety attack!!! LOLZ


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

You know, I don't think I EVER saw anyone LAUGH at MO! It must not be allowed.

Brittany, that was a real hoot you pulled......I was like, What? What? What on EARTH did she write if SM is having to review it for approval. Then I scrolled down.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Sep 14 2004, 09:49 AM
> *You know, I don't think I EVER saw anyone LAUGH at MO!  It must not be allowed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9127*


[/QUOTE]

HAHAHA I bet you're right! If you're having too good of a time, you'll get banned!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

1. Discussion of purebreed Maltese dogs only.

(i wonder why there are 2 number ones..typo?)

1. The posting of an email address in the body of the message is not permitted.

2. Posting ANY website address or posting instructions on how to do a search to obtain a particular web address is not permitted and will surely get your posting privileges revoked.

3. Free advertising in any form is not allowed and is only permitted by our paying sponsors.
aderisig (adver-tizing)n. The activity of attracting attention to a product, business or internet website (even if well intended).

4. Postings using all capital letters, excessive punctuation or simplistic subject lines such as "HELP" will be deleted by the moderator.

5. Users are not allowed to make solicitations, for themselves or others.

6. Be sure a similar topic doesn't already exist before starting a new one.

7. Do not refer to your Maltese as "it" in your post. "He", "She", "Him", "Her" or your Maltese's name is acceptable. Unacceptable posts will be deleted with the poster being sent a warning. Repeat offense, poster will be permanently banned from forum.

And lastly, you must have fun. Enjoy!! 

but no laughing allowed


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

LOL mee!!!
That is sure the truth!
As I read through those rules, I was thinking about the way teachers are supposed to word their room rules. ...in a positive manner instead of negative...for example...instead of.."no running-or don't run"...they should word it..."walk at all times"...or something like that. Instead of "don't talk or leave your seat without permission"-"always raise your hand to speak or leave your seat". Makes for a much friendlier classroom!

Every one of those "rules" below has a negative word in it...don't, doesn't, deleted (ha ha), not, banned (ha ha)-

They also should add...
**Finally, you should be a pompous, stuck-up, opinionated, know-it-all, in order to have your opinion count. Posts from newbies that show complete lack of knowledge and experience will immediately be posted so that the more learned posters can bash their ignorance and force the newbies to go looking for a more friendly site -such as www.spoiledmaltese.com."

Think I should send that to Jay as a suggestion to add to his "rules"...????


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

1. Discussion of purebreed Maltese dogs only.

That is TOTALLY dumb! If your dog is half and half you still need to know about the Maltese half... gosh what a "bleep Bleep bleepn' bleep"

1. The posting of an email address in the body of the message is not permitted.

Again DUMB he doesn't want us to make friends?

2. Posting ANY website address or posting instructions on how to do a search to obtain a particular web address is not permitted and will surely get your posting privileges revoked.


Totally stupid, we all have little websites for our babies, there is NOTHING wrong with that!


3. Free advertising in any form is not allowed and is only permitted by our paying sponsors.

DUmb again, not EVERYONE uses Frontline... And what is the point of getting on a maltese forum if we can't find out what kind of products each other uses? DUH!

4. Postings using all capital letters, excessive punctuation or simplistic subject lines such as "HELP" will be deleted by the moderator.

He needs to "delete" himself then because he makes a LOT of Simplistic responses to people who truly do need help

He is totally tyrant! OHMYGOSH too many rules! 



Spoiled Maltese Rules

1. Repect each other

2. Have fun and post whatever whenever you want!

2. Share email addresses, websites, products (even if they are your own or in your store) as much as you want!

4. Please post your baby's pictures FOR FREE and even have your own gallery (not one little pic)

5. Talk about things that are off topic!

6. Never get banned because Joe is not a freakazoid who gets off on being King of The Maltese Forums... whatta loooooooooooser jay is!

7. Use as many WOOTS Capital letters, and exclaimation marks as you want!!! Woot woot WOOT!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

*3. Free advertising in any form is not allowed and is only permitted by our paying sponsors.*
I have seen him post things about his rescue. Is that not advertising? Also he sometimes allows stuff about frontline.









*5. Users are not allowed to make solicitations, for themselves or others.*
Was he not asking people to send in money for one of the rescue dogs a month ago?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well...
I feel REALLY bad now!
I was wasting some time waiting on a friend to come get me for supper, and started scrolling through some old posts.
I came across all that dancinwithjoe crap...and I started looking some more...and piecing things together. That happened right before I joined.
If I had knows all that, I would not have been on MO to begin with!
I was APALLED at the things I was reading...and then read somewhere that many had been deleted b/c of vulgarity etc.
Blows my mind that it was HIM! I am still shocked!  That he would worm onto here and do the very thing he does not allow on his own boards-and disguise himself h34r: -what a coward!
Yep...will NOT be on that sight again AT ALL!!!!!
I am SO sorry Joe that all that happened to you! That is awful! So childish and immature! Ugh!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 18 2004, 06:57 PM
> *If I had knows all that, I would not have been on MO to begin with!
> I was APALLED at the things I was reading
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9517*


[/QUOTE]

those posts are nothing compared to the threatening emails I received from him, threatening my wife and son


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 18 2004, 11:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those posts are nothing compared to the threatening emails I received from him, threatening my wife and son








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9531
[/B][/QUOTE]


I read that...and that you were going to call the police. Did you have to do that? I would have in a heartbeat!!! :excl: I would have been like..."mess with me, mess with my website...but DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT INVOLVING MY FAMILY!!!" Unreal that someone would stoop SO low.
Could you actually PROVE that it was him? 
I am still shocked!
But, from what I read-it sounded like you and the posters on here at the time handled it very well.








Wonder what some of his "groupies" over there would think of him if they knew he had acted in such a manner!?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I had not heard about the emails! My god that guy needs to be commited. He has to be nuts! I would have called the police on him. There has to be a way to prove it was him.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

WHAT?????????????? I can't believe he came in here and threatened you Joe. What a looser. That guy has nothing better to do and he knows his site sucks and that as more people are coming here, the worse his site is getting and he'll be loosing it very soon. He won't feel like god anymore once his site is gone.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

you know there are so many weirdos out there nothing surprises me
why is this person so full of hate for you Joe...Call the police they can track down the emails and who they are coming from sicko's i say!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 18 2004, 11:21 PM
> *those posts are nothing compared to the threatening emails I received from him, threatening my wife and son
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OH LORD. He threatens you with his emails?!?!?!?! Joe, please post his emails up! HAHA! I know, anyone threatening your family would make you mad. But, I love turning things around and making them look dumb! What does he say? "You're maltese site sucks and i'm gonna get your wife and son?" Did he say that his maltese can kick your maltese's (_|_) too? He does not know what shame is. I tell ya. I'm obsessed with my dogs and I'm obsessed with this site, but I AINT NO PSYCHO! 

If you do call the police and get their address, post it here so i can mail him a letter saying "HAHAHAHHAHAAH." 

Some one obviously feels threatened by you, Joe. That's why he's threatening you right back. DANG HITLER WANNABE!!!!!

Am I being out of line? Let me know if this is unappropriate and I'll delete it. Let me know if it's funny too!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

ButterCloudandNoriko I totally agree with you. I love this website but come on they are DOG WEBSITES! If he cann't handle people going to another website after the stuff he says on his, maybe he should say things like that?! Or if he feels he has to come on this website and bash us for liking this website more, he should see someone because he has some issues. If he gets worked up to the point of sending threatening emails over websites I definitely don't want to be around him when there is a reason to get worked up. Sorry rambling.









A couple of months again didn't he post something on his site about people using fake names for there user id names. He asked what they have to hide. Hmm? Dancinwithjoe?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry to stir up old stuff.... <_< 
LOL
I just HAD to comment when i went back and read those old posts.
Didn't mean to fire everyone up again...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha! I guess you could say he is a touching subject for most of us.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow. I had just posted on that site once, and haven't gone back until just now. I was curious, what can I say? Anyway, looks like MO is only there to make the owner $$$. Purchasing a list of breeders, come on!! To me that's awful, especially given that the AMA provides a free referral list on-line. And all those other things he sells tells me he's only out for a buck, and doesn't really care for the breed. I much prefer this site and find the posters very helpful.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

did ya see......he HAD to permanently ban 20 PEOPLE this week for posting websites..







I so wish we had a way to tell these people this site is here! I think they'd be very grateful.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with you Triste. I hope there's a way to let these poor people know that ours are so much better.







I got banned cause I posted websites and email address too. This guy has a GOD complex!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Let's hope those 20 ppl that got banned do a search on "maltese forum" and not just "maltese." That way they'll find there way here.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Sep 25 2004, 04:49 PM
> *did ya see......he HAD to permanently ban 20 PEOPLE this week for posting websites..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Triste: Now stop and think what you are saying girlfriend!







Do we really want the caliber of people that LOVE Jay's website, and make such snide remarks to the posters there..... on JOE'S website?????  
I mean, after all we are 'enjoying' this site. Why ruin it with a bunch of snobs who want to tell people who can and can't breed their dogs. Laugh at some peoples comments and make fun.







Plus...remember when someone on this site stated that "some people on MO can get by with posting anything they want because they are Jay's little pets".








Seriously, I don't mind if they came here. After all it is a GREAT PLACE TO BE and the people all seem to have common sense and treat each other with respect.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Oct 2 2004, 12:02 AM
> *Triste: Now stop and think what you are saying girlfriend!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

He wouldn't ban his clones! AHHAHAH Who was it that called them his clones anyway!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

It was so weird that after I got banned from MO I came here and there was a topic about me! It made me feel like I mattered and the reason why I got banned was not in vain!

I hope those 20 people find this site and find this thread, Itll make them laugh and also feel welcomed!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I temporarily fell off the wagon. I dont know what I was thinking. Someone was asking a question about how long does it take until a dog has their baby and people were like "If you don't know then you shouldn't breed...I feel sorry for your dog...etc." Correct me if I'm wrong, but that person defended themselves by saying they adopted her and she was already pregnant or something. That other person said "like I said, I feel sorry for the dog." I'm a little fuzzy on the detail b/c I only skimmed through it. Anyway, if I was the one that made that rude remark, I'd be embarrassed...instead, they made an even ruder remark. Too much pride to say sorry. 

Like, what's wrong with me? Curiosity is seriously gonna kill this cat. I get upset when I see things like that going on. I'm sooo gonna die sooner b/c I get unnecessarily upset. MO is bad for your health.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 10 2004, 10:08 PM
> *I temporarily fell off the wagon.  I dont know what I was thinking.  Someone was asking a question about how long does it take until a dog has their baby and people were like "If you don't know then you shouldn't breed...I feel sorry for your dog...etc."  Correct me if I'm wrong, but that person defended themselves by saying they adopted her and she was already pregnant or something.  That other person said "like I said, I feel sorry for the dog."  I'm a little fuzzy on the detail b/c I only skimmed through it.  Anyway, if I was the one that made that rude remark, I'd be embarrassed...instead, they made an even ruder remark.  Too much pride to say sorry.
> 
> Like, what's wrong with me?  Curiosity is seriously gonna kill this cat.  I get upset when I see things like that going on.  I'm sooo gonna die sooner b/c I get unnecessarily upset.  MO is bad for your health.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have had to cut myself off from that site.. it made me so mad reading some of those rude posts that it was all I could do not to write a post back.. not that it would have made it on anyways <_< I get mad enough at other stuff in life (i.e. my horrid job) that I didn't need to be doing that to myself.. I'm so much calmer now


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm happy you guys made it for a period of time without going...I'm sure it still made a difference!  

I haven't been there in MANY months...and I know I am much calmer. I don't want to get upset. I love going online, expressing my opinion in a safe environment, and not having to deal with attitudes about being right or wrong.

I don't want negativity in my life anymore.







The web is something that should be fun, not aggrevating. Right?









~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 11 2004, 01:12 AM
> *The web is something that should be fun, not aggrevating.  Right?
> 
> 
> ...


YUP


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 10 2004, 11:08 PM
> *Like, what's wrong with me?  Curiosity is seriously gonna kill this cat.  I get upset when I see things like that going on.  I'm sooo gonna die sooner b/c I get unnecessarily upset.  MO is bad for your health.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I understand what you are saying! I think the reason you are drawn to that site is that there are so many posts. I think we all get a little addicted to the forum format of reading and learning lots of helpful information from others. It becomes a habit. And there indeed are a lot of posts on the other site.

HOWEVER, we need to make *Spoiled Maltese* the #1 site and it is up to us to post helpful info, etc. so that visitors will want to stay. And let's be sure to tell everyone with a Maltese about this site. It takes time, but I truly believe this will be the #1 forum, if given more time to mature.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

How long has MO been active and how long have SM been active? I'm curious b/c I truly think SM is better. It's well organized. All the posts in MO are all in one area. SM has catagories. Our posts/replies gets on instantly. I also like the fact that we got this section for non related maltese topic! And I like how we arent prejudice against non purebreds. I also thinks it's funny that you guys dont mind me making my vulgar remarks LOL







.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 11 2004, 12:37 PM
> *How long has MO been active and how long have SM been active?  I'm curious b/c I truly think SM is better.  It's well organized.  All the posts in MO are all in one area.  SM has catagories.  Our posts/replies gets on instantly.  I also like the fact that we got this section for non related maltese topic!  And I like how we arent prejudice against non purebreds.  I also thinks it's funny that you guys dont mind me making my vulgar remarks LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The first date of copyright on the MO site is 1996, so it appears that is the date the site first went online.

Based on the date Joe became a member, SM apparently was started in January 2003, so it has come a long way in such a short time.

Yes, indeed, there are so many advantages of this site over the other one.


----------

